# Blue stained pine (mountain pine beetle)



## kazuma78 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a friend from Colorado that had been telling me about the mountain pine beetle which kills alot of the trees in Colorado. He said the wood has some interesting staining and showed me pictures of it. I had never heard of it before but thought it sounded interesting. Has anyone ever heard of this before? And would anyone be interested in some if I could get him to ship some to me? I just thought it sounded interesting. 
[attachment=29312]


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 13, 2013)

I've got some Georgia wood that looks like that. Pine Beetles are everywhere. It's what I made my coffee table from. Really pretty stuuf sometimes.


----------



## justturnin (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks great. I think I read somewhere they call it "Denim Pine" or something. I bet there will be some interest around here for that.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 13, 2013)

Very familiar with it - I'm also in Colorado.

I have a couple of small pieces (one of which I've turned) where the stain radiates out from the center.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 13, 2013)

kweinert said:


> Very familiar with it - I'm also in Colorado.
> 
> I have a couple of small pieces (one of which I've turned) where the stain radiates out from the center.



That sounds really cool! Any chance you could post a picture of it? How was it to turn?


----------



## kweinert (Aug 13, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > Very familiar with it - I'm also in Colorado.
> ...



I'll try to find a complete picture (or take one when I get home) but if you look at the header images on my site it's the vessel on the far right.

And it was nasty to turn - it was still pretty pitchy. I'm hoping the other piece has dried sufficiently that it won't be as bad :) Aside from the pitch it wasn't too bad.

I had to fill some cracks along the way, but nothing terribly serious.


----------



## ButchC (Aug 13, 2013)

kweinert said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> > kweinert said:
> ...



Not sure how true it is, but I've been told that the blue stain evntually fades as the wood ages. Anyone else heard this? I'm also from Colorado, and there's lots available here. I've got a few slabs out in the wood vault that I havent had a chance to do anything with yet.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 13, 2013)

ButchC said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > kazuma78 said:
> ...



I have had some blue stain pine in my shop for about 12 years now, left over from my flatwork days. It looks no different than the day I bought it. The blue stain looks fairly muted, but really pops with finish. It has had no UV exposure though, and that may be what fades it. 
Scott


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, That is really pretty and it reminds me of Norfolk Island Pine. I need to get my chainsaw out and go find me some beetle kill pine :csnut: ! A coffee table would be killer! 

Ooops! I have to remember that I am a turner now and not a flat worker. Old habits die hard! HA! :rotflmao3:


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a log home in the White Mountains of Northern Arizona and I built the front door out of 2 1/2" thick 8" wide Blued Pine and put a couple of coats of Deft Lacquer on it 20 years ago and it still pops today as it did then, beautiful stuff!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 14, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> I have a log home in the White Mountains of Northern Arizona and I built the front door out of 2 1/2" thick 8" wide Blued Pine and put a couple of coats of Deft Lacquer on it 20 years ago and it still pops today as it did then, beautiful stuff!



We would like to see a picture of that. I would bet it is even prettier today with the age than it was 20 years ago.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 14, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a log home in the White Mountains of Northern Arizona and I built the front door out of 2 1/2" thick 8" wide Blued Pine and put a couple of coats of Deft Lacquer on it 20 years ago and it still pops today as it did then, beautiful stuff!
> ...



I am going to try to get up to the house this fall and pick up a couple of those big (4'x4' ) Gamble Oak burls and maybe a Aspen -Fir-Ponderosa-Spruce burl or two and if my feeble old mind can remember I'll get a picture of it.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 15, 2013)

Might be interested in some large pieces.. square rectangles in 15 x 15 + x 44 + inches


----------

